# [Update] GeForce 416.34 WHQL verfügbar! für  Win7- 8-10



## Bandicoot (5. Oktober 2018)

*[Update] GeForce 416.34 WHQL verfügbar! für  Win7- 8-10*

Hallo Community,

Geforce 416.34 WHQL

UPDATE 1: Nvidia GeForce-Treiber - Download - ComputerBase

Provides the optimal gaming experience for Call of Duty: Black Ops 4,  SOULCALIBUR VI, and GRIP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nvidia hat den Geforce 416.16 WHQL Treiber zum Download freigegeben.
Bereits Gestern würde im Forum ein Link gepostet der zum neuen Geforce Treiber führt!
Heute verfasse ich mal eine User News dazu, dass interessierte User auch bescheid wissen.

Zu den Neuerungen gehören eine Optimierung für das Windows10 Oktober Update 1809 (Redstone 5) und der öffentliche Release der Raytracing DirectX Version, Kurz DXR genannt.
NVIDIA Control Panel (3D-Einstellungen) Es wurde eine Klarstellung hinzugefügt, dass die Einstellung "Triple Buffering" nur für OpenGL gedacht ist

*Game Ready*

Provides the optimal gaming experience with support for the Windows 10 October 2018 Update including the public release of DirectX Raytracing (DXR) 
*
New Features*


Added support for Windows 10 October 2018 Update (Redstone 5) 
NVIDIA Control Panel (3D Settings)
Added clarification that the Triple Buffering setting is intended for OpenGL only. 

*Software Module Versions*


nView - 149.34 
HD Audio Driver - 1.3.37.5 
NVIDIA PhysX System Software - 9.18.0907 
GeForce Experience - 3.15.0.164 
CUDA - 10.0 

*Added or updated the following SLI profiles:*


Basingstoke - AFR profile added; 
Battlefield V - AFR re-enabled; 
Divinity: Original Sin II - AFR profile added; 
Immortal: Unchained - AFR profile added; 
Jurassic World Evolution - AFR profile added; 
Phoenix Point - AFR profile added; 
Seven: The Days Long Gone - AFR profile added; 

*Supported cards*:*

GeForce RTX 20 Series:*
GeForce RTX 2080 Ti, GeForce RTX 2080*

NVIDIA TITAN Series*
NVIDIA TITAN V, NVIDIA TITAN Xp, NVIDIA TITAN X (Pascal), GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX TITAN X, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN Z*

GeForce 10 Series*
GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, GeForce GTX 1080, GeForce GTX 1070 Ti, GeForce GTX 1070, GeForce GTX 1060, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, GeForce GTX 1050, GeForce GT 1030*

GeForce 900 Series*
GeForce GTX 980 Ti, GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970, GeForce GTX 960, GeForce GTX 950*

GeForce 700 Series*
GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720, GeForce GT 710, GeForce GT 705*

GeForce 600 Series*
GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 635, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

Quelle: Nvidia & Guru3D

- NVIDIA Treiber Download
- GeForce 416.16 WHQL driver download

MfG Bandicoot


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Hmm. Der 411er war Müll aber der 416er ist echt super optimiert. Läuft jetzt alles viel besser als noch mit den alten 390er Treibern bei meiner gtx 1080. Leider bekommt diese dadurch ihre Lebenszeit nicht wieder. Undervolting wird immer schwieriger bei den steigenden Spannungsanforderungen der Karte


----------



## Bandicoot (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Werde heute erst dazu kommen ihn mal im Spiele betrieb zu Testen! 
Installiert ist er auf allen 3 Systemen, wobei eins die Win10 - 1809 trägt und unsere 2 Zock PC's noch die 1803.
Große Unterschiede zum 411.70er, erwarte ich nicht. Wird schon laufen. 
Außer das der 411.70, mir im ARK, bei OC der GTX1080ti eher Abstürzt als noch der 399er.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Bei mir gabs auf 1809 gestern beim installieren erstmal nen Bluescreen musste dann danach nochmal installieren mal sehn wie es läuft^^


----------



## Immunglobulin (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Hab den jetzt auch mal installiert. Bringt das denn bei meiner GTX 970 überhaupt noch was?


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Ja, WDDM 2.5


----------



## Immunglobulin (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, WDDM 2.5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXTREME (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*



Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Hab den jetzt auch mal installiert. Bringt das denn bei meiner GTX 970 überhaupt noch was?



Ja sie hat dann echte 4GB V-RAM .


----------



## Flexsist (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Hm. Auf der Nvidia Homepage wird mir nur der 411.70 angeboten.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfÃ¼gbar!*

Tatsache wird für WIN7/Win8 und Win8.1 nur der 411.70 angeboten. Für win10 gibts den 416.16

NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL


----------



## Flexsist (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

WTF?! 

Soll das jetzt bedeutet das Nvidia keine Win7, Win8  & Win8.1 Treiber mehr anbieten wird, oder wird da noch was kommen?

Wäre ja mal echt krass, einfach so "still und heimlich" Treibersupport für ältere OS Versionen einzustellen. Sieht Nvidia aber ähnlich. Kann man wohl erstmal nur abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Edit: Danke für den Hinweis.

Edit2: Oder der Treiber dient  hautsächlich  der Optimierung für das Win10 Oktober Update.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, daß Nvidia beim OS jetzt den Unterschied macht. WIN7 ist ja doch noch sehr weit verbreitet.
Mal auf den nächsten Treiber warten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Nein, NVIDIA stellt den Treibersupport für Windows 7 nicht ein. Dieser spezielle Treiber ist auf das neue Windows 10 Update zugeschnitten, daher gibt es keinen Windows Treiber für die anderen Windowsversionen:

Hier von offizieller Seite aus dem NVIDIA-Treiberforum:


> This driver is designed for Windows 10 RS5 release so not Windows 7/8 driver.


Quelle: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...hread-released-10-4-18-/post/5886505/#5886505


----------



## cuban13581 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*

Bei mir macht der 416.16 Treiber Probleme!  Bei mir taucht bei The Witcher 3  ab und zu ein schwarzes Flackern auf(Blood and Wine).  

WARNING: Do not update to the latest nvidia 416.16 drivers. : witcher

In Far Cry 5 macht der Treiber übrigens auch Probleme(ab und zu Bildverzerrung). Habe meine Grafikkarte schon durch den Valley Benchmark gejagt, um ein Defekt meiner Grafikkarte auszuschließen. Dort lief alles ohne Probleme!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> Soll das jetzt bedeutet das Nvidia keine Win7, Win8  & Win8.1 Treiber mehr anbieten wird, oder wird da noch was kommen?.


Er ist jetz verfügbar als .34 für WIN 7 bis 8.1 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hmm. Der 411er war Müll aber der 416er ist echt super optimiert. Läuft jetzt alles viel besser als noch mit den alten 390er Treibern bei meiner gtx 1080. Leider bekommt diese dadurch ihre Lebenszeit nicht wieder. Undervolting wird immer schwieriger bei den steigenden Spannungsanforderungen der Karte


Hat hier schon degradation eingesetzt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MD61 (14. November 2018)

*AW: GeForce 416.16 WHQL verfügbar!*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der 416.16 Treiber Probleme!  Bei mir taucht bei The Witcher 3  ab und zu ein schwarzes Flackern auf(Blood and Wine).
> 
> WARNING: Do not update to the latest nvidia 416.16 drivers. : witcher
> 
> In Far Cry 5 macht der Treiber übrigens auch Probleme(ab und zu Bildverzerrung). Habe meine Grafikkarte schon durch den Valley Benchmark gejagt, um ein Defekt meiner Grafikkarte auszuschließen. Dort lief alles ohne Probleme!



Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme.


----------

